# Cichlid tank mates for cleaning



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

So what are some good tank mates for helping to upkeep a cichlid tank? I've got a smaller pleco, probably about 4 inches or bit bigger nothing crazy. But he seems to be happy to be on the driftwood then the glass or rocks in the tank lol. I had a few mystery snails in the tank as well but I think the blue lobster I had ate them? The blue lobster ended up dying when he molted, so if that was the case I could replace them with the same or different snails.

So what does everyone suggest?

Andrew


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

BN plecos are the best. Nerites are OK, but have a high chance of getting eaten.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Never heard of nerites, what are they? And I had a bunch of bristle nose babies in another tank but had the tank get sick and ended up loosing them.
Are they alot better then any other plecos?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Plecos don't eat more than they cause. Your best bet to get algae cleaned out is to do it yourself.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I dont really have much algae, just thought would be able to get something that adds to the tank as well as help to keep it clean and such and stir up the bottom to aid in cleaning it a bit.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

what size is the tank/fish, and what is the substrate?


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

there in my aquariums


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nerites are snails.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A single BN is probably your best bet. My nerites do best with haps and peacocks...the mbuna and Tangs kill them.  They do mostly glass and a little rocks...same as the BN.


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe ill look around for a bristlenose pleco as well, and then trade out for the ones I currently have. Although I must say the ones I have currently *** had for a little while and they havnt grown much if anything at all. And as far as snails go there any kinds to stay away from?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Just get nerites because any freshwater snail will reproduce and become a problem. Nerites can only reproduce in saltwater.


----------

